# gamey meat



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

people are always talking about gamey meat when it comes to wild game i have never hunted but i get a deer or 2 thanks to friends some years its not beef but nothing beats bambi backstrap its more like lamb i have eaten most fish that swim i love mackerel mullet and even bluefish if fresh is that like saying a stronger fish is fishy


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

Huh?


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Yeah, not sure if there is a question or point of view?


----------



## MikeG (Oct 5, 2007)

Wtf???


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

weedline said:


> people are always talking about gamey meat when it comes to wild game i have never hunted but i get a deer or 2 thanks to friends some years its not beef but nothing beats bambi backstrap its more like lamb i have eaten most fish that swim i love mackerel mullet and even bluefish if fresh is that like saying a stronger fish is fishy


I have had gamely meat and am not a fan. Judging by the taste and a little research I've done most meat that gets that bad gamely taste was not taken care of properly in the cleaning process. The deer has generally been gut shot or the gut or bladder has been punctured during the cleaning process. 

Sounds like the guys who give you meat know what they are doing.


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

LOOK ! it s a squirrel !:whistling:


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

yes, it's like saying a strong tasting fish tastes fishier. 
a lot of older-aged male animal species can taste gamier (e.g feral boar hogs over 250 lb.), and especially deer species during the rut, when their hormones are peaking. some folk make sausage with this type of meat, as it can be tough to chew as well.


----------

